# New LED Light -- Faulty??



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey all,

I went to the new PetSmart today at the Stockyards mall (Keele & St. Clair) to check it out, and ended up buying some aquarium stuff. I bought a National Geographic LED Light for my 2.5 g Betta tank. I set it up as per the instructions and when I turned it on it would just flash white lights for a split second, nothing, then flash blue lights for split second, nothing, and so on. Like those lights on planes/rooftops that flash to let you know they're there.

Is this some sort of weird feature or is the product broken? I can't seem to find much on the web about it so I thought I'd ask. I'll prolly just head back there and return it or exchange it. Just a little bummed that I couldn't get a nice fancy light for my Betta


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

lots of LED features offer little modes like lightning modes etc, but yes, it could be broken as well. lol call them up or just go back and see whats up .


----------

